# beagle hunting clubs



## Missy (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi All. New to the forum - but this looks like a good place to start. I have some friends moving back to ND next year. They have found the addiction to running beagles out here (Oregon) and have some really good dogs. Are there any beagle clubs out there, and does anyone have any info on them? 
Thanks for your help.


----------

